# How to lace weed with opium



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello guys. The story is my mate has 100g of sticky tar like opium and hes offered it to me for £1000. Now I don't have the market and don't won't to be labeled as an opium dealer but was interested in lacing some of my weed product with it and selling to selected customers. Anyone had any experience in doing this. Any input would be helpful


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 8, 2011)

wouldnt mix foreign drugs with MJ its a disgrace- just toke up


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> wouldnt mix foreign drugs with MJ its a disgrace- just toke up


Have u never heard of Thai stick? Massive in the 80's


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 8, 2011)

Thai stick contants weed, NO opium or OTHER drugs.
The story of Thai sticks containing opium is a bit of an urban myth.
It may have been done ... but it's a rumour and the Normal Thai stick is NOT laced with ANYTHING


----------



## Mother's Finest (Mar 8, 2011)

You don't really "lace" weed with O, you just mix them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Thai stick WAS laced. Anyway does anyone know how to do it. What is the process?


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, tar like opium wont work, it needs to be soluble in water. Sorry.


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thai stick WAS laced. Anyway does anyone know how to do it. What is the process?


 Myth. people MAy have added it after Thai stick made .... them selves..... but Thai sticks do not asa pure product contain anything other than weed......... go to thailand..... it doesn't happen.
Dealers add themselves... making it NOT a Thai stick any more.... this went off loads in the states ....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not getting drawn into an argument. Just asking the process. I can't make opium soluble in water. Its impossible I think. It's oil based


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm not getting drawn into an argument. Just asking the process. I can't make opium soluble in water. Its impossible I think. It's oil based


When the opium is refined it is soluble in water, heroin, morphine and codeine being simple examples. People usually inject opiates, in my life experience anyway.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Dizweld said:


> When the opium is refined it is soluble in water, heroin, morphine and codeine being simple examples. People usually inject opiates, in my life experience anyway.


Think only codeine is only soluble in water, the rest do the junkies not use citric acid


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry not trying to draw you into an arguement mate. Just stating your statement was slightly untrue.
In regards to lacing the weed WITH opium..... both drugs are great on their own.. why waste either by mixing. Enjoy each ones buzz as it was intended....
Just sell the pot and offer the opium as a seperate product


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Think only codeine is only soluble in water, the rest do the junkies not use citric acid


You would be incorrect, they are all solvents.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

Dizweld said:


> You would be incorrect, they are all solvents.


Why do they put citric acid in then while cooking, just for the fun. My god they have to, to break it down and make it soluble. Google it if you don't believe me. Jesus all I was asking was if anyone knew the process of mixing opium and weed together


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Think only codeine is only soluble in water, the rest do the junkies not use citric acid


FYI codeine is essentially morphine. They use morphine in hospitals, through intravenous injection, here is the wiki on morphine where it states its soluble. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morphine
Heroin is also similar.


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Why do they put citric acid in then while cooking, just for the fun. My god they have to, to break it down and make it soluble. Google it if you don't believe me. Jesus all I was asking was if anyone knew the process of mixing opium and weed together


*Sigh*

They mix citric acid to break down brown heroin, you don't have to use citric acid for every type of heroin.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't fucking care m8, all I want to know is there any way I can mix the two together and what is the process. If no one knows, don't fucking post. Why do people have to start arguments here, all I'm asking is a question


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I don't fucking care m8, all I want to know is there any way I can mix the two together and what is the process. If no one knows, don't fucking post. Why do people have to start arguments here, all I'm asking is a question


Well mate I tried to help you but you started trying to tell me how it is, you cant use tar opiate, you need to use a soluble version of it, and if you are interested in how one goes about that you can ask me, but as for the tar, I can't help you because its not doable. I'm not here to argue, I simply post facts.


----------



## 00ashoo (Mar 8, 2011)

never had opium so coulnt say if this would work but could you take it roll it down into thin sausage strips n lay them into pre-rolled zoots, sticky black style ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't got a chemistry degree. (prob blow something up. lol. I know you can use lime then ammonia) I know you can refine the tar opium and make morphine but that is slightly addictive. lol. Sorry if I was getting annoyed but I was just looking for an answer. Can I heat the opium and thin it out using a form of oil then soak the buds in it?


----------



## Dizweld (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I haven't got a chemistry degree. (prob blow something up. lol. I know you can use lime then ammonia) I know you can refine the tar opium and make morphine but that is slightly addictive. lol. Sorry if I was getting annoyed but I was just looking for an answer. Can I heat the opium and thin it out using a form of oil then soak the buds in it?


The normal method is to use a combination of water and your selected choice of drug and then soak the bud, let it dry and then it should have absorbed the chemical inside. The problem with oil is that it wont absorb into marijuana like water, so I think the result would it being just stuck on the outside, looking all weird and shit. You can try it, I never applied oil to my cannabis so I'm not sure what the result would be. 

It being tar opium and all I would just as well sell along side the weed and they can put it in their blunts, but I get the need for the weed to be something special. If you are going to try thinning it into an oil tell me how it turns out?


----------



## defcomexperiment (Mar 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Google thai stick and look at wiki


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_stick 

"rumored" to contain opium. i.e. propaganda from the war on drugs.

you dont lace your weed, weed is fine by itself for sale, just the same as opium is. chances are the opium you have available to you is doodoo anyways.


actually, the more i think about it, the more stupid i realize you are. you are not considering that opium can make someone OD easily enough, and you could end up with a serious case on your hands.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 8, 2011)

defcomexperiment said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_stick
> 
> "rumored" to contain opium. i.e. propaganda from the war on drugs.
> 
> ...


I would tell the customer what it is. So what your saying is that every coke, ecstasy and in fact most substance dealers are stupid because you can OD on most things. Go and take your face for a shite.


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

the only method of mixing opium into buds i have ever heard of takes advantage of the opiums workability before it dries when freshly harvested...

and wikipedia is not really the most reliable source of information... 

and i hope you were joking about morphine being slightly addictive.. it being the unchallenged champ in that area. (making opium also powerfully addictive)

for someone so sure about processes of thaiwanese pot processing that havent been commercially viable for thirty years its seems like you dont know jack shit about everyday drugs?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 8, 2011)

Hillcrest said:


> Thai stick contants weed, NO opium or OTHER drugs.
> The story of Thai sticks containing opium is a bit of an urban myth.
> It may have been done ... but it's a rumour and the Normal Thai stick is NOT laced with ANYTHING


i spent 2 years in thailand and traveled from one end to the other getting high all the way. i'm so sick of the thai stick dipped in opium nonsense. although i'm sure somebody has tried it the chances of someone smuggling something like that to the states when they could make 10x the money smuggling heroin is slim. what's the point? 

i believe that this rumor got started because when people started bringing back thai, the americans who at best had smoked some good columbian or mexican couldn't believe how fucked up they got. i had been smoking for 6 years before my first thai and it knocked me on my ass and made my eyes blood red.


----------



## anonymuss (Mar 8, 2011)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> wouldnt mix foreign drugs with MJ its a disgrace- just toke up


i dunno if uve ever had a cocopuff but it was no disgrace ; )


----------



## anonymuss (Mar 8, 2011)

really what i would do, make that opium info a fine, keif like powder, and mix it with a QP or something in a freezer bag, and continually shake it while keeping it cool. the goal should be to integrate the opium into making it look like weed resin.


----------



## $Mike$ (Mar 8, 2011)

I shouldn't have wasted my time reading this thread.


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

$Mike$ said:


> I shouldn't have wasted my time reading this thread.


you think this is bad? there is a twelve pager after a dude asked how to grow a meth tree. i offered to sell him meth seeds.


----------



## asshole2 (Mar 8, 2011)

how about paregoric? a tincture of opium,
nothing wrong with mixing two beautiful plants
i'm heavily addicted to both mj and o,
have been most of my life, it's my fault, i'm weak,
the plants didn't do a fucking thing.
and yeah, this thread blows like a popcorn fart
on a hot summer day. i gotta check out this meth tree.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 8, 2011)

valjean said:


> you think this is bad? there is a twelve pager after a dude asked how to grow a meth tree. i offered to sell him meth seeds.


 lmao stfu are you serious??????


----------



## valjean (Mar 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/413778-how-hard-grow-meth-plant.html

i kid not.


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 9, 2011)

hahahahahah plant? its prolly not that hard but its extremely toxic and dangerous and addictive.....and its about 10 years for a manufacturing charge


valjean said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/413778-how-hard-grow-meth-plant.html
> 
> i kid not.


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 9, 2011)

$mike$ said:


> i shouldn't have wasted my time reading this thread.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
hahahaahaha word!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 9, 2011)

Lace only means to ADD. =/ You can have a LACED Blunt, with cocaine in it..> You can also have a Laced Cig thats been DIPPED in PCP.. If you dont know HOW TO LACE OPIUM AND MJ, you SHOULDNT BE DOING EITHER MOOB.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 9, 2011)

i agree you can easily kill someone or yourself in an overdose, opiates are not to be fucked with. devil shit


----------



## brainwarp (Mar 9, 2011)

Back in the 70's, I was at a party prior to the Pink Floyd concert. A friend offered me some weed that knocked me on my ass. Later, he told me it was laced with opium.

Don't know much about smack, but I'm guessing you want to dilute it by mixing it with alcohol and heating it up prior to "applying" it to your buds.

I would concur with the rest of the posts, that you really don't need to lace your weed with opium. The stuff today is so fucking potent, I don't see the point in adding anything to make it more so.

Plus, even small amounts can get you addicted, which could easily lead to using more and more.


----------



## valjean (Mar 9, 2011)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> hahahahahah plant? its prolly not that hard but its extremely toxic and dangerous and addictive.....and its about 10 years for a manufacturing charge


no no meths not hard to grow at all. can i interest you in some meth seeds? or perhaps this deed to the golden gate bridge i have lying around? 

@brainwarp; i kinda assumed this kid had some serious mersh, i dont think anybody would risk fucking up any decent nugs. but people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## snew (Mar 9, 2011)

Create a tincture of the opium like you would with MJ. Them put a few drops on the weed. Make sure all of the alcohol is evaporated before you try to smoke any or you might get a little burn.


----------



## vashhimura (Mar 9, 2011)

After reading this i feel a little more sad about how ignorant some people are. hes lucky im not an admin. id rule with an iron fist and kick him just onprincip;e. im high.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 10, 2011)

Good God, do you have to be so rude. The dude was just asking a question. I don't know his experience level or do I care. I am sure that sometime in your lives you didn't have an answer for something. Just answer the question and try to be helpful or keep your comments to yourself. 
As for his question, I think, not sure, but alcohol used as a solvent and then dipped will work. There is a couple good books on opium at Amazon, but it has been awhile since I read them. Also opium yes is addictive, but not as bad as it refined qualities. Another interesting thing about opium is that before you OD on it you will get sick. I not saying that if you just stick your face and start chowing it you can't OD. But smoking it you will get sick before OD. Now this is just book reference, not my personal experience. Hope it helps, and wish I had your problem of too much opium. Good Luck


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2011)

valjean said:


> you think this is bad? there is a twelve pager after a dude asked how to grow a meth tree. i offered to sell him meth seeds.


 
Where might I go to buy some of those meth seeds. I thought you could only get clones.


----------



## benny blanco (Mar 18, 2011)

Just mix the tar with water and cook it down like your gonna slam it and rub that over a blunt and smoke it


----------



## DRGreyMind (Mar 20, 2011)

*most things that arnt soluable in water will be soluable in an organic solvent like alchohol or ethanol *(most of the -ols) best way to then* seperate the compounds is distillation via different boiling points*, causing the organic solvent to evapourate and leaving your desired product, *this can be a very tricky process for people who do not have basic knowledge of organic chemistry as most organic solvents are extremely flammable* and therefore must be kept at an even temperature and prevented from boiling (anti-bumping granulles will do the trick) you will also need some sort of cooling system near the reactants you wish to keep so that if they do evap they will condense and reform. *Once in liquid form you can either 'paint' the desired product straight onto the bud (this is best suited to the lazy people out there) or a much safer option is to calculate the consentration of your product and then spray it on*, you can calculate the concentration of your product by finding out how many '_moles'_ you have of it (this can be done by calculating the relative atomic mass of your product for this you need to find the molecular formula of your product, for instance NaCl is the molecular formula for sodium chloride or table salt, once you have the molecular formula simply get hold of a periodic table and add up the *bottom numbers* of each element in your compund, for instance NaCl has a relative atomic mass of 22 + 35 = 57) once you have the relative atomic mass of your product weigh your product and *record the weight in grams*, once this is done *divide your weight in grams by your relative atomic mass number* and you will have your moles , once you have this number calculate the volume of the container your substance is in and divide your moles by this volume (if you calculated your volume in cm3 divide by 1000 to get dm [decimetre]) *this will give you your concentration*, *the higher the concentration the higher the potency*, also higher concentration means higher vapourization point, so if you soak your bud in a product with super high concentration it will be extremely hard to light. 


This all being said i think its a horrible thing to mix weed with heroin as you are basically drugging your customers without there knowledge, i couldnt handle the thought of causing an addiction so powerful that an individual would do almost anything to fill that hunger...


----------



## Unikorn (Mar 21, 2011)

No it's not a myth. I was stationed in thailand during the 70's. It was called Budda Thai Stick. It was tied around a piece of bambo stick and laced with opium. You smoke a pin head between 4 people and won't need any more the rest of the night. for rookies anyway! The vets smoked all night lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

What does this have to do with Harvesting and Curing?


----------



## DRGreyMind (Mar 21, 2011)

DRGreyMind said:


> *most things that arnt soluable in water will be soluable in an organic solvent like alchohol or ethanol *(most of the -ols) best way to then* seperate the compounds is distillation via different boiling points*, causing the organic solvent to evapourate and leaving your desired product, *this can be a very tricky process for people who do not have basic knowledge of organic chemistry as most organic solvents are extremely flammable* and therefore must be kept at an even temperature and prevented from boiling (anti-bumping granulles will do the trick) you will also need some sort of cooling system near the reactants you wish to keep so that if they do evap they will condense and reform. *Once in liquid form you can either 'paint' the desired product straight onto the bud (this is best suited to the lazy people out there) or a much safer option is to calculate the consentration of your product and then spray it on*, you can calculate the concentration of your product by finding out how many '_moles'_ you have of it (this can be done by calculating the relative atomic mass of your product for this you need to find the molecular formula of your product, for instance NaCl is the molecular formula for sodium chloride or table salt, once you have the molecular formula simply get hold of a periodic table and add up the *bottom numbers* of each element in your compund, for instance NaCl has a relative atomic mass of 22 + 35 = 57) once you have the relative atomic mass of your product weigh your product and *record the weight in grams*, once this is done *divide your weight in grams by your relative atomic mass number* and you will have your moles , once you have this number calculate the volume of the container your substance is in and divide your moles by this volume (if you calculated your volume in cm3 divide by 1000 to get dm [decimetre]) *this will give you your concentration*, *the higher the concentration the higher the potency*, also higher concentration means higher vapourization point, so if you soak your bud in a product with super high concentration it will be extremely hard to light.
> 
> 
> This all being said i think its a horrible thing to mix weed with heroin as you are basically drugging your customers without there knowledge, i couldnt handle the thought of causing an addiction so powerful that an individual would do almost anything to fill that hunger...


 Just realized that the aldehyde group (-al as in ethanal) would work much better than using an alchohol, both are organic solvents its just the aldehyde family works 'faster' as its basically an oxigenated alchohol.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. Saying Ethanol and then saying alcohol is like saying the same thing twice.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Google thai stick and look at wiki


Never trust wiki, it is adjusted by every day people who can inadvertently corrupt the real truth. A Thai stick is only called that because it is rolled in banana leaves. Way back I used to get them brought into SA and never had opium in them but thats not to say it wouldnt happen. 

I have no idea how you could incorporate the two though!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Never trust wiki, it is adjusted by every day people who can inadvertently corrupt the real truth. A Thai stick is only called that because it is rolled in banana leaves. Way back I used to get them brought into SA and never had opium in them but thats not to say it wouldnt happen.
> 
> I have no idea how you could incorporate the two though!


 I don't know why you'd want to, especially back then. Opium, even a small amount to lace, is more expensive than just some weed. Opium was especially expensive, relative to the time, back then.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't know why you'd want to, especially back then. Opium, even a small amount to lace, is more expensive than just some weed. Opium was especially expensive, relative to the time, back then.


You obviously have the wrong end of the stick, I never wanted to put opium into weed, read the whole thread please!!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> You obviously have the wrong end of the stick, I never wanted to put opium into weed, read the whole thread please!!!!!


 You obviously have the wrong end of the stick, I never declared you put opium into weed, read the whole post please!!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> You obviously have the wrong end of the stick, I never wanted to put opium into weed, read the whole thread please!!!!!


 It's a figure of speech dude. You're being overly defensive right?


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

Who's benchmark of over sensitivity are we reffering to here? I now see that it was a figure of speech but in my defense you did not quite write that very clearly, are you stoned? 

Another thing, what time frame do you refer to with opium prices and what do you know of opium prices in South Africa in the early 90's?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm talking about pre-80's heroin storm. However, I do know of opium prices in China where it's traditionally from. The golden triangle after the Opium Convention. As well as Afghanistan after the 80's heroin storm, namely, EARLY 90s.  Never in my life heard of it coming from South Africa. What do you want to know?


----------



## Nakkas (Mar 21, 2011)

None of the many many thai sticks ive smoked in my time had and Opium in it..


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm talking about pre-80's heroin storm. However, I do know of opium prices in China where it's traditionally from. The golden triangle after the Opium Convention. As well as Afghanistan after the 80's heroin storm, namely, EARLY 90s.  Never in my life heard of it coming from South Africa. What do you want to know?


Lets leave this here because there is nothing you could tell me about the drugs trade in South Africa that I did not experience myself first hand, unlike you. 

Also if you had read what I had said you would realise I was talking about opium and Thai sticks being brought into the country not it being made there! 

PS. The golden triangle you refer to encapsulates Burma, Laos and Thailand not really china but frankly I do not want to have this conversation with you.

Good day to you Skeletor


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Lets leave this here because there is nothing you could tell me about the drugs trade in South Africa that I did not experience myself first hand, unlike you.
> 
> Also if you had read what I had said you would realise I was talking about opium and Thai sticks being brought into the country not it being made there!
> 
> ...


 There's nothing you can tell me about the drugs production I don't know. Fair enough. I'm sure those poor impoverished drug traders in South Africa have the fingers in the opium honeypot. However, I know full well the Golden Triangle doesn't include China. I also never said it was. If you knew anything about me you'd know putting words in my mouth ends terribly for the one to do so. I think ending this conversation would be incredibly wise. Although I'm ready to continue it if you wish.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There's nothing you can tell me about the drugs production I don't know. Fair enough. I'm sure those poor impoverished drug traders in South Africa have the fingers in the opium honeypot. However, I know full well the Golden Triangle doesn't include China. I also never said it was. If you knew anything about me you'd know putting words in my mouth ends terribly for the one to do so. I think ending this conversation would be incredibly wise. Although I'm ready to continue it if you wish.


1. I said drug trade not production, yet I am the one putting words in your mouth?
2. I never said that opium was made in SA, if you re read the posts you will see that there is no mention of it.
3. You demonstrate ignorance about South African drug traders, taking into consideration that they do not produce opiates at all they are still the world's 3rd largest exporter of Cannabis after America and Mexico. You will be very surprised at the quality of hard drugs in the country too, it's not as cut as many western parts of the world but you would never know that.
4. Ending this conversation is wise, you are not even on the same track as me here, you are making a fool of yourself by assuming, misreading posts and generally trying to vomit back up a bunch of stuff you read in a book, congratulations.
5. If you had not quoted me when you made your original point we would not be here right now but perhaps that has not crossed your mind just yet because you are too busy getting your back up trying to prove you know something you read from a book.

Now I'm finished!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Who's benchmark of over sensitivity are we reffering to here? I now see that it was a figure of speech but in my defense you did not quite write that very clearly, are you stoned?
> 
> Another thing, what time frame do you refer to with opium prices and what do you know of opium prices in South Africa in the early 90's?


 No where in this quote is a mention of drug trade. It is only after my post that you bring up 'drug trade'. Play the semantics game all you want.  It's very entertaining.


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No where in this quote is a mention of drug trade. It is only after my post that you bring up 'drug trade'. Play the semantics game all you want.  It's very entertaining.


Post #58 I believe, look for yourself. At first I thought you were just stoned but now I think you are just stupid!

A fox smells his own hole..............


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

That's after the fact. I admitted if you were talking about the trade, not the production, you're most likely full well right. You just failed to post that you were only talking about the trade and not the production in your first post about South Africa. Seriously. We can both admit it was a miscommunication. You want to prove something. That's fine. I don't really care.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Post #58 I believe, look for yourself. At first I thought you were just stoned but now I think you are just stupid!
> 
> A fox smells his own hole..............


 I'm stoned. I've been drinking as well. I'm on Methylone. It appears however that I'm far more clearheaded than you. I can see the subtlety in text and you can not.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2011)

Didn't read through the thread so not sure if someone answered your question. First of NEVER lace pot with anything and sell as just pot. You better let your customers know exactly what they are getting or you are a huge tool. 

That said, if you have people that want to buy opium laced weed just use a solvent that evaporates completely without leaving anything behind. Dissolve the opium into the solvent, dip the pot into the solution, let dry. Pretty much the same method as making honey bud. Solvents include butane, methanol, ethanol...


----------



## moodster (Mar 21, 2011)

nepalese temple balls used to have opium inside them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

sup moody man hows tings?

i actually started a thread about making the royal temple balls which were supposedly opium mix with the hash, but after some research it appears that was probably a myth too. i mean they had hash on tap and opium too so why mix it. physically they look different so how the two woould mix to form one ball without the use of solvent( and i dont think they had that in nepal that long back ).

off topic anyway. billy i reckon you need some isopropyl r if you can get it sent from the states everclear. mix it gradual till the opium turns to a liquid, just and dip the weed in it. let it dry. well thats what i planned doing anyway  im not 100% but it sounds like your mates offering already refined opium. 

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376

should be just a case of dipping it at the evapourate step  good luck and let us know how you get on if you take it off your mate man! ive yet to start my opium seeds no real reason just havent gotten round to it. i might just do it tonight.

one more thing. fuck all you haters. every man has the right to decide what drugs he shall ingest. dont like a mans choice well thats fine your not ingesting.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup moody man hows tings?
> 
> i actually started a thread about making the royal temple balls which were supposedly opium mix with the hash, but after some research it appears that was probably a myth too. i mean they had hash on tap and opium too so why mix it. physically they look different so how the two woould mix to form one ball without the use of solvent( and i dont think they had that in nepal that long back ).
> 
> ...


 Recrystallizing in to bud.  I like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

thats what i was thinking!! ive smoked the two together but it was unrefined. still a great experience


----------



## valjean (Mar 21, 2011)

the only thing that worries me is as a non polar solvent alcohol would possibly pull of the good stuff already on the weed? i tried many years ago with a wormwood extract in alcohol and it seemed to melt the trichomes right off the buds. unless the weed is so skanky thats not an issue.


----------



## MasterGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, I had some in the early 90's same style & way potent.

 MGT



Unikorn said:


> No it's not a myth. I was stationed in thailand during the 70's. It was called Budda Thai Stick. It was tied around a piece of bambo stick and laced with opium. You smoke a pin head between 4 people and won't need any more the rest of the night. for rookies anyway! The vets smoked all night lol


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2011)

moodster said:


> nepalese temple balls used to have opium inside them


 
I'm pretty sure that was mold and not opium.


----------



## DRGreyMind (Mar 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wow. Saying Ethanol and then saying alcohol is like saying the same thing twice.


ethyl * was simply referring to the family (which i later made more clear by saying - ol) dont really work with names, just know the functional groups or lack of, unless its isomeric.


----------



## DRGreyMind (Mar 22, 2011)

valjean said:


> the only thing that worries me is as a non polar solvent alcohol would possibly pull of the good stuff already on the weed? i tried many years ago with a wormwood extract in alcohol and it seemed to melt the trichomes right off the buds. unless the weed is so skanky thats not an issue.


non polar alcohol ? thats not possible, unless you bend the rules !


----------



## newbforlife (Mar 22, 2011)

An emulsifier (also known as an emulgent) is a substance which stabilizes an emulsion by increasing its kinetic stability. One class of emulsifiers is known as surface active substances, or surfactants. Examples of food emulsifiers are egg yolk (where the main emulsifying agent is lecithin), honey, and mustard, where a variety of chemicals in the mucilage surrounding the seed hull act as emulsifiers; proteins and low-molecular weight emulsifiers are common as well. Soy lecithin is another emulsifier and thickener. In some cases, particles can stabilize emulsions as well through a mechanism called Pickering stabilization. Both mayonnaise and Hollandaise sauce are oil-in-water emulsions that are stabilized with egg yolk lecithin or other types of food additives such as Sodium stearoyl lactylate.
Detergents are another class of surfactant, and will physically interact with both oil and water, thus stabilizing the interface between oil or water droplets in suspension. This principle is exploited in soap to remove grease for the purpose of cleaning. A wide variety of emulsifiers are used in pharmacy to prepare emulsions such as creams and lotions. Common examples include emulsifying wax, cetearyl alcohol, polysorbate 20, and ceteareth 20.[10] Sometimes the inner phase itself can act as an emulsifier, and the result is *nanoemulsion* - the inner state disperses into nano-size droplets within the outer phase. A well-known example of this phenomenon, the ouzo effect, happens when water is poured in a strong alcoholic anise-based beverage, such as ouzo, pastis, arak or raki. The anisolic compounds, which are soluble in ethanol, now form nano-sized droplets and emulgate within the water. The colour of such diluted drink is opaque and milky.
wikipedia- emulsion

im not sure but coulkdn't you just mix it with like an egg yock or something and put it in the water mabye the plant will absorb it
i've never seen or done the stuff i had a cocopuff once and that was the last time i spoke to that person(didn't know what it was i crawled home and past out on the floor in my own puk roommate found me in the hall when they got back from the bar)yes i got druged by a women kinda of a dream but shity thing is nothing happend


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 22, 2011)

DRGreyMind said:


> ethyl * was simply referring to the family (which i later made more clear by saying - ol) dont really work with names, just know the functional groups or lack of, unless its isomeric.


I understand. I was just pointing it out.


----------



## valjean (Mar 23, 2011)

DRGreyMind said:


> non polar alcohol ? thats not possible, unless you bend the rules !



yeah your right now alcohol does mix with water. but it still seems good at dissolving weed-stuff, ala green dragon. 

i dont work with alcohol as a solvent pretty much stick to naptha.........

so what is it semi polar???? if it was polar it wouldnt touch the weed stuff correct?

either way the point is the same it can dissolve some weed stuffs.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 23, 2011)

valjean said:


> yeah your right now alcohol does mix with water. but it still seems good at dissolving weed-stuff, ala green dragon.
> 
> i dont work with alcohol as a solvent pretty much stick to naptha.........
> 
> ...


 Alcohol, ethanol anyways, is a polar protic solvent.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 23, 2011)

First of all, terrible idea dude. You gotta remove the cellophane off the cigars before you smoke it.

Second of all i'm positive thai stick is NOT _laced_ with opiates. It was genetically modified in the 70's to actually produce opiates along with THC internally. Anybody that tells you differently is just plain crazy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 23, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> First of all, terrible idea dude. You gotta remove the cellophane off the cigars before you smoke it.
> 
> Second of all i'm positive thai stick is NOT _laced_ with opiates. It was genetically modified in the 70's to actually produce opiates along with THC internally. Anybody that tells you differently is just plain crazy.


 Guy Incognito approves this message.


----------



## moodster (Mar 23, 2011)

i found this about temple balls http://www.channels.nl/knowledge/31716.html


----------



## bobmarley123 (Mar 23, 2011)

why dont you tie the bud to the stem and melt the opium stuff in some type of syrup and then dip the bud in the fucker that might work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

aye i read that a while back mooster doiubt the coffee shops would ricjk their licenses selling a class A really tho.


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Mar 24, 2011)

In 1976 in Korea, I was offered and smoked what were called OJs--opium joints. They looked just like a rolled joint except that they had been dipped into opium tar, making them mondo sticky, and then dipped again into some dank asian pot. So the appearance was ajoint that had pot on the inside AND sticking to the outside. To this day, I have never smoked anything stronger. A single OJ would get 4 of us super stoned for half a day.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

now that sounds like some fun!


----------



## hiluxphantom (Sep 20, 2011)

thai sticks are soaked in hash


----------

